# Jr. Sous looking to start his knife roll/collection



## split-finger (Apr 30, 2017)

Since the start of my career I've used the house provided cheap knives(Nella here in Canada).  However lately I've been moonlighting with a few co-workers Japanese knives and some popular mass produced Shuns and Globals.  The Japanese destroy Globals and Shuns and its not even close...and I can't even bring myself to go back to the Nella knives after being spoiled the last couple of weeks.

That being said I'd like to start piecing together a set of knives that I will use frequently at work and home...will hold up over time (keep a great edge), and most of all, fits hand and cutting style. I'm going to be using these knives for long hours of prep every day and hand excessive hand fatigue should be something to avoid, if possible.

Looking for:

Chef Knife 8"+

Petty 5-6"

Slicer

possible stainless 6-7" for on the line, in tight prep area situations and that my wife can use at home 

I need a workhorse that tears through prep of stuff like turnips,sweet potatoes, potatoes, large cabbage

Also for more delicate work involving peppers, beets, fruit, herbs, lettuce

some butchery of smaller birds, fish and meat

and finally a nice slicer for meats during long table service for customers, as we slice roasts at the head of the table.

Don't want to spend north of $250 on each knife.

Thanks


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi @Split-finger, welcome to Cheftalk

How did you feel about the fit of the coworkers' Japanese knives you've used (hand fit and cutting style?)

$250 CAD or USD?

Are both western handles and wa-handles (Japanese) both okay?

Depending on where you are in Canada, might try to see if it's a viable option to visit Knifewear or Paul's Finest to check out some Japanese knives in person

Do you have sharpening equipment for the new purchase?


----------



## split-finger (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. 
Loved the co-workers Sanki Takayuki Grand Chef 5" petty , but wasn't comfortable with the 8" doing harder veg prep, turnips, sweet potato, squash etc.
I've visited both those sites you have mentioned.
And yes, 250 Canadian. 
These will be my tools for heavy use at work. But I always want/need to learn to care for them as well


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

There are countless threads here on various knives, manufacturers and every detail you can imagine. So a bit of reading will provide plenty of info. 

     Personally, I have decided I prefer Sabatier high carbon knives and a Norton tri-stone for sharpening. But that is after many years of buying various knives. So while I encourage you to educate yourself on all the possibilities out there, you should remember that the next knife you buy won't be the last knife you buy.

     A lot of it comes down to what you enjoy using on a daily basis; how it fits in your hand, how you like the profile, ease or not of sharpening, and other factors. When you decide on a particular knife, look for the opportunity to hold it in your hand to make sure the weight and handle are something you like. 

And last but not least, when taking in to account all the different factors, price is often no guarantee that it is the right knife for you. So don't overlook a knife simply because it seems inexpensive in comparison.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Did you get a feel for the Haruyuki SRS15 when at Knifewear? What did you think of it?

Western handles only, or are Japanese wa-handles okay as well?


----------



## split-finger (Apr 30, 2017)

Didn't get out to try them as I've been busy. Searching online and reading some reviews I've come down to a few knives
GIHEI BLUE #2 GYUTO 240MM
ANRYU BLUE #2 HAMMERED GYUTO 240MM 
Between these two for my fall and winter season with the heavy veg and prep

And maybe a Torijo DP 210 for line service


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Might consider going thinner overall for large dense root veg, gourds+melons, and the like. Some of the more rough forged stuff stays pretty thick at the spine, and the wide bevels, while tending to promote decent food release, can cause wedging in stuff like that


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Tojiro DP 210mm is a solid knife. With a small bit of thinning behind the edge you can really take the performance to another level 





  








20160420_151908.jpg




__
foody518


__
Apr 26, 2016












  








20160420_151821.jpg




__
foody518


__
May 3, 2017








This is about where I hit on the blade while thinning for a while on a coarse stone. Refinished with sandpaper afterwards due to vanity :3

Quite noticeable performance increase after doing this


----------



## split-finger (Apr 30, 2017)

I need something that will handle a case of sweet potatoes. We do hand cut fries all year and guess who gets to cut them. Lol
Heading into summer it's easier stuff like zucchini, peppers, asparagus, beans, tomatoes, fruit etc. Just the potato and sweet potato fries (2 16L pales every couple of days)
Once winter rolls around and the veg transitions obviously to harder root veg + the fries. So naturally I was thinking of a more robust knife to handle that work.
Any suggestions for the summer knife and winter knife? Or just one good one that will fit both seasons. Also this will be my first true Japense knife. To care for, to sharpen on a stone. I feel that once I spend the summer using and caring for the knife THEN I can start thinking about prettys, and some other speciality knives.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Again it feels like there's 2 ways to go on this

- thick and robust to power through the thing, set a conservative edge to minimize wear  

- or, so thin behind the edge you just go straight through the stuff

I thinned my Tojiro because it was wedging more than I liked on thick dense stuff, felt like the food was just squeezing the blade as it was making the cut. Now it breezes through carrots and is pretty respectable on sweet potatoes too


----------



## split-finger (Apr 30, 2017)

Maybe get one of each


----------



## split-finger (Apr 30, 2017)

Torijo is definitely on the radar. Just wish someone had one around here that I could look at get a feel for..


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Split-finger said:


> Maybe get one of each /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


You won't get anything but encouragement from me 





  








20160921_201349.jpg




__
foody518


__
Sep 22, 2016












  








20170130_195429.jpg




__
foody518


__
Feb 7, 2017








But honestly if you have stuff that is this kind of thinness behind the edge sweet potatoes are no problem


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Split-finger said:


> Torijo is definitely on the radar. Just wish someone had one around here that I could look at get a feel for..


Knifewear has Tojiro DP, if you get a chance to make a trip there. And I still think the specs on something like the Haruyuki SRS15 would be good for your winter veg prep requirements


----------



## split-finger (Apr 30, 2017)

Lots to think about. Definitely a purchase I don't want to rush into, even though I'm itching to get a knife. 
I haven't even thought about stones yet either. Oye!


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

As a visual example of the very thin behind the edge knife way to go about things


----------



## split-finger (Apr 30, 2017)

GESSHIN URAKU 210MM WHITE #2 KUROUCHI WA-GYUTO


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I think most likely you will be hit by import charges buying from the US


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Register here - http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com - then make a few posts and PM the OP of this thread he is in Canada.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-and-Suisin-Western-300mm-Sujihiki-With-sayas!

Nothing fancy just a couple of workhorse blades. Deals like this don't come around every day - good luck.


----------



## notsowooly (Oct 27, 2008)

For sweet potatoes and root veg check out the Anryu Blue #2 Hammered Gyuto.  It is a highly praised destroyer of dense veg items.


----------



## split-finger (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions

Right now The 240 selection is down to these contenders..
Anryu Blue #2
Masakage Yuki 
Ikazuchi blue super
Or really cheap out and get a tojiro DP lmao


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

THrow this in the mix http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn/

I had a thread when it was on sale with a lot of info: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/88514/itinomonn-sale

Stainless clad carbon V2 (like white 2 ish), thin behind the edge, but it is a mid weight with a lot of heel height. ALso JNS has fast free worldwide shipping


----------



## butcherandbaker (May 4, 2017)

My opinion, For what ever its worth to you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif If I could only have 5 knifes I would have [one or the other] A 9'' MAC chefs's knife [stainless steel with a European style handle] Or if your place of work understands and accepts the nomenclature of carbon steel, I would choose a K Sabatier Au Carbone 9" chefs knife [you can have the factory engrave your name on the P.O.M handle scales and or a cool logo. Next I would have a stainless steel paring knife, Buy the 3" Wusstof that comes with a nice pare of kitchen shears [that come apart so you can clean them] I'ts a great deal at about 25 Bucks! Also the wusstof 3" parer was voted fav by America's test kitchen for what it's worth.

Then my third Knife would be a VERY flexible 4 star elephant Sabatier from The Best Things.com [In carbon steel] awesome for boning or filleting a fish. My fourth knife would have to be the MAC 10" professional serrated bread knife, it is unique in that it is re-sharp-enable and cuts like there is no tomorrow, the serrations are a bit wide and spaced apart for cake,BUT because it is so crazy sharp it WILL trim and torte a cake, this knife also utilizes a off set handle so your fists miss the cutting board. And lastly my 5th knife would be a Carbon steel butchers slicing knife [like a scimitar or catuse or French or bullnose],,,this is for breaking down and slicing large cuts of protein or breaking down and custom fabricating a animal. [my personal knife is a 12" Vertible Bresswick Chef Au Ritz Bullnose butcher-slicer {carbon steel probaly made in late 40s or 50s in Paris]

my wild card would be at number six....lol a,, Havalon surgical scalpel This is because I do a lot of butchering of wild game and domesticated Hogs, and this does very well at eviscerating and skinning [you can also buy mini bone saw blades that fit in to the handle for bone, This knife is food safe because it is sanitary by nature. [this would also in my mind defeat the need for a petty-utility blade especially if you have a pare of good clean-able kitchen shears as mentioned above] [it folds AND its easy to clean] so you can have it on your person if you wish.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I would be really sad if only having a Masakage Yuki and needing to do sweet potatoes all the time. Knives like Itinomonn (my above photos of the knife thickness) will excel at that task while the Yuki will more tend to wedge and split. 

I suspect the Anryu might suffer the same problems.

Ikazuchi would be a pretty good choice as well. Again though I think you'll probably need to factor import fees into your estimate.

Tojiro DP plus some time thinning on the stones isn't a bad option, honestly. And it's so much cheaper than the rest you won't be heartbroken by how it looks after thinning haha.


----------



## notsowooly (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no personal experience with it but word on the street is the anryu excells at sweet potatoes and root veg.


----------

